# Baldwin Park Unofficial Competition?



## Benson Chau (Dec 17, 2012)

I am thinking about hosting an unofficial competition at my school and i was hoping if anyone would come we havent decided on what events but there will be a round where how long does it take for a person that doesnt know how to solve a cube can solve a face the prizes will be just those printed out awards the ones that are pretty much a piece of paper i forgot what those were anyway i was hoping on knowing if anyone wanted to come the city is the title


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 17, 2012)

*Baldwin Park Unofficial Competition*

You'll need to be a lot more specific about the location.


----------



## Benson Chau (Dec 17, 2012)

i forgot i am planning on having it before April

well its in baldwin park the city int that big


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 18, 2012)

You sound extremely inexperienced and it seems that you just want to have a competition in your backyard.

...I would suggest going to a few more competitions. There are already quite a few competitions in Cali.


----------

